# Sweet (free) Tasker Alternative



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

So I found this little gem while cruising the internets. The story is on Lifehacker with a link to the Play Store, it seems pretty awesome I haven't had time to mess around with it yet though.

http://lifehacker.com/5916229/onx-remotely-automates-your-android-phone-with-if


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

so... you have to use your Facebook login to access a remote site that then remotely takes control of your phone... all run by a huge corporation that's a rival to android... thanks for sharing, but I'll stick with cron and tasker. no flame intended.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized HTC Thunderbolt!


----------



## mrsmith (Jul 29, 2011)

What about Llama? I tested it a while about 6 months ago and it worked well. There weren't as many options (6 months ago) as Tasker but it seemed solid.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ramos (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm trying out llama now. wanted wifi automatically on when I'm home. found out it could also do what timerific does. learning curve, so far good


----------



## atamagaokashii (Jun 13, 2011)

I noticed decreased battery life with llama when i used. But I love the app and the possibilities it entails.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

